# Shipping Ammo to Hawaii



## mososodbob (Sep 3, 2006)

Seems none of the big ammo retailers will ship to Hawaii or Alaska. Is there anyone out there with knowledge / expericence with freight forwarding of ammo to HI? I want to take advantage of bulk pricing of ammo from several souces on the Mainland.


----------

